# Silent Hill MP3 clips



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.silenthillmemories.net/main/main_en.htm

I just came across this site that has what appears to be a ton of MP3 clips of the Silent Hill soundtracks. I didn't see any potential malware associated with it.

Here is the music page with the MP3 links.
http://www.silenthillmemories.net/music/sh1_osts_en.htm


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohgosh. Thank you for these. Silent Hill has some of the most beautiful haunting music in it~


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Opened Way and Closed Way <3 I love the melody
I'm going to be playing these in my graveyard this year.
Thanks so much


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up- I have been busy with prop builds and figured I'd get around to the music/sounds later, but I guess I can work on both now. Why put if off...? The mp3 links make it easy- Thanks


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Was going to pull some MP3s this weekend for my haunt.....now link doesn't work...arrggggg!! This sucks because there was tons of great sounds/music on there. I hope it is just a temporary down time thing...fingers crossed.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, you may as well head on over to PirateBay if you're going to be downloading copyrighted material anyway. There's a 1.1Gb download of pretty much every song in the SH universe there. Looks like maybe includes sound effects as well.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

whew....back up!!!!


----------

